# Amphibia Mod



## wotsch

Hello All,

a few weeks ago I discovered a thread on Vostok Amphibia modding on a German forum (http://uhrforum.de/v...modding-t172217). I'd known about Seiko modding for quite a while but wasn't aware that there is also a nascent Amphibia modding scene. I was fascinated and, being a fan of Vostoks, immediately caught the bug.

After countless hours searching around, I ordered a few bits for a mod - bezels, inlays and the like - as well as a new Amphibia from zenitar on eBay. One by one, the parts arrived and, in my excitement, I also bought another Amphibia from this forum (thanks mcb2007!) as a mod base. This morning, I was ready to start.

The first mod attempt is my 100SE that I bought from meranom around a year ago.

Here it is as bought:



Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'd bought in a few bezels. An engraved (or etched?) one from Russia:



Vostok Amphibia Bezel by wotsch2, on Flickr

Two similar ones from the Ukraine (left) and the USA (right) to take the inlays I'd ordered from Hong Kong:



Vostok Amphibia Bezels by wotsch2, on Flickr

Also two from Germany:



Vostok Amphibia Bezels by wotsch2, on Flickr

(actually, these two don't fit a 100 case, but I'm showing them for comparison).

So, off with the original bezel on the 100SE and a photo shooting of the different options:



Vostok Amphibia 100SE Comparison by wotsch2, on Flickr

What a choice! One or two combinations were no-gos straight away, but I spent a lot of time back and forth trying to find my favourite. It turned out that my favourite was the Russian engraved bezel (far right on the above comparison pic), but I had other plans for that one that I hope to be able to post tomorrow.

After a good bit more humming and hahing and some patient advice from my better half, I finally settled on one of the above.

A bit of glue to fix the inlay to the bezel and, after a good hour and a half fiddling with the bezel wire to get the damn thing to fit properly, I was finished.

So, without further ado, I would like to present my first Vostok Amphibia mod.

(continues...)


----------



## wotsch

(continued...)



Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'm rather pleased with how it's turned out.

More to come...

-wotsch


----------



## Lampoc

Excellent work! Did you find that the engraved bezel (was it from pers184?) was a complete ball-ache to fit? I know mine were....


----------



## wotsch

Yes (and yes, from pers184)! All the photos in the comparison were without the wire fitted to the bezels so that I could swap them around. When I got to my second mod (photos coming later), I fitted the pers184 bezel to a different Amphibia and that took me all afternoon to get right. However, after all that I now think I've truly understood how to best bend the wire. :smartass:


----------



## mcb2007

Looking good Wilf , can't wait to see what you have done to the 090 case vostok.


----------



## slowprop

Nice work. I reckon your patience paid off. I really like the bezel you chose.


----------



## jbw

It's amazing how a bezel can change a watch. It already looked good before the change but even better now. Keep up the good work!


----------



## wotsch

Here's the second one. An 090 case.

Before:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The shiny bezel isn't the best to start with, but on the matte case it just looks all wrong.

After:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

As soon as I tried the engraved bezel on this one, I know it was the right one. But I took a series of photos with the other bezels just to see how they compare:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Here are a couple more photos:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

...and a wrist shot:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

This could be one of my all-time favourites.

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch

Really nice work......................... :inlove:


----------



## Nigelp

some good modifications there, the after shots look much better, the orange and black bezels from Germany look like Omega PO items, very nice enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

Great stuff.

I have one of the Pers etched bezels that has never found the right watch (it's too wide for the 710 case and hits the crown inner edge, btw). I agree it looks perfect on the 090 and that dial version is a peach.

How did you find the quality of the German (Irena Maier/M-watches I assume) bezel? I've been tempted but at the price they sell them, they need to be good!

I think you need to get a bit of scotchbrite onto that NATO hardware now


----------



## mcb2007

Nice Wilf , can I have it back now you've beautified it looks great


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> How did you find the quality of the German (Irena Maier/M-watches I assume) bezel? I've been tempted but at the price they sell them, they need to be good!


Yes, they're from am-watches. I'd say that the quality does seem pretty good. The good thing about them is the shape - the slope upwards towards the middle - so that they fit rather well on a 090 case, for example. However, I'd say that they are a bit over-priced, as they're more expensive than the Murphy bezels, which are a notch up in terms of quality, in my subjective opinion. On the other hand, I didn't find any alternative for a sloping betel with inlay.


----------



## wotsch

mcb2007 said:


> Nice Wilf , can I have it back now you've beautified it looks great


I'll let you know if I decide to sell it...


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find the quality of the German (Irena Maier/M-watches I assume) bezel? I've been tempted but at the price they sell them, they need to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're from am-watches. I'd say that the quality does seem pretty good. The good thing about them is the shape - the slope upwards towards the middle - so that they fit rather well on a 090 case, for example. However, I'd say that they are a bit over-priced, as they're more expensive than the Murphy bezels, which are a notch up in terms of quality, in my subjective opinion. On the other hand, I didn't find any alternative for a sloping betel with inlay.
Click to expand...

Thanks. They certainly look a little more 'elegant' however, I suspect that it's the slightly more utilitarian/engineered aesthetic which attracts me to Vostoks and the other two bezel options, so I'm not sure I'll ever get around to buying one.

As regards price: I think to enjoy modding an Amphibia you have to 'let go' of all concerns about financial logic. I have spent more on a strap for an Amphibia than I spent on the watch in the past and the watch/mod price ratio is also quite scary if you care to dwell on it!

I think we had a Modded Amphibias thread here once? I can't search right now, but it might be nice to add yours to it - and other mods that are definitely lurking around here. :yes:


----------



## Rampant

Great thread.

You have inspired me. Until today I had no aspiration to own a Vostok. Now I really want one. Thanks (i think!)

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## luckywatch

Rampant said:


> Great thread.
> 
> You have inspired me. Until today I had no aspiration to own a Vostok. Now I really want one. Thanks (i think!)
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


 no aspiration to own a Vostok.  Sorry but I will have to ask mach to take your name.


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> As regards price: I think to enjoy modding an Amphibia you have to 'let go' of all concerns about financial logic. I have spent more on a strap for an Amphibia than I spent on the watch in the past and the watch/mod price ratio is also quite scary if you care to dwell on it!


Oh, for sure, where's the logic that a rock solid 200m diving watch costs under $60 and that with another about $60 on top we can end up with a watch that looks ten times the price? We can only be thankful that logic has nothing to do with it. 



Draygo said:


> I think we had a Modded Amphibias thread here once? I can't search right now, but it might be nice to add yours to it - and other mods that are definitely lurking around here. :yes:


I'll see if I can find that thread.

-wotsch


----------



## badgersdad

I especially like the 090. I completely agree about the polished bezels they come with.


----------



## greasemonk

up until i read this thread i thought i was cured of the vostock modding itch,now i am not so sure.some nice watches op,well done..


----------



## wotsch

This one was supposed to be my first mod, but I had to order a different case opener to do what I wanted to do and that only arrived yesterday. In my impatience, I went ahead with the 100SE I already had and the 090 from mcb2007 that had arrived much more quickly than expected, with the results above.

However, this one was the one I had mulled over in my mind all the time I was waiting for it and the various parts to arrive. Here's how it arrived from zenitar (including protective film on the crystal):



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I love the dial on this one, but I really didn't like the polished case, so I'd also ordered a spare matte case at the same time as the watch. First job was to swap cases, which (once the case was opened) turned out to be much easier than expected. Following that, the bezels left over after the first two mods were all tried until I settled on one of the am-watches ones. I am surprised that this one was my favourite, as I'd never have expected the colour to have matched the dial. However, it seems to work, somehow. Finally, the strap choice took a while, but I think I've picked one to match the dial and bezel. What do you think?

Here is the finished mod:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

And finally, the paltry lume (maybe it'll be the next modding challenge to do something about that...):



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

So that's the first bout of Amphibia modding done. I'm sure there'll be more to come, as I've had a couple of other ideas along the way and this has been absorbingly fun, but not for a few weeks at least.

-wotsch


----------



## mcb2007

Yet again a great job Wilf, superb photography


----------



## luckywatch

That combo really seems to work. :thumbup:


----------



## slowprop

Really very nice job.


----------



## badgersdad

If anything that's even nicer than the last one. Who'd have thought silver and orange would look so subtle.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice, just thinking of a planet ocean scuba dude mash up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rampant

Super cool.

I want one.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## wotsch

Here, for your inspiration, is the comparison of the second 090 with the different bezels, in the original polished case. Before I swapped the case for the matte one, I thought that the Soxa bezel (middle) would be my favourite. Then the dark horse orange one came from behind and trumped it:



Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## mcb2007

As inspired by Wilf , my feeble attempt


----------



## wotsch

mcb2007 said:


> ...my feeble attempt


Not feeble at all! I like that dial very much. Is that one of meranom's SEs?


----------



## mcb2007

wotsch said:


> Not feeble at all! I like that dial very much. Is that one of meranom's SEs?


It is


----------



## chris.ph

tidy mate :thumbup:

my attempt a couple of years ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

and its still black :thumbup:


----------



## AlexC1981

These bezel mods look excellent, could someone direct me to the best place to buy such bezels please?


----------



## wotsch

Search for for "boris_gvb" and "am-watches" on fleabay.

-wotsch


----------



## AlexC1981

Found them, thanks.


----------



## wotsch

Due to the recent server/backup fail, some of my more recent modding posts went AWOL. So, let's get the thread back up to speed again:

After the orange bezel one above, I turned this:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...into this:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...and then changed my mind about the bezel and the strap to end up with this:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The Soxa bezel had previously been on this:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...which then became this:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

(continues...)


----------



## wotsch

(continued...)

The very first mod:


Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

...ended up like this:


Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

This one was next (my favourite so far):


Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

And most recently, this:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...was improved thus:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

Most of the bits for my next project have now arrived. Just waiting on the hands...


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> Most of the bits for my next project have now arrived. Just waiting on the hands...


Excellent... I'm eager to see what hands you've sourced!


----------



## wotsch

> Excellent... I'm eager to see what hands you've sourced!


 Nothing special, just Komandirski hands. I have a particular look in mind that I hope turns out as I imagine it.


----------



## Draygo

^ Ah. Understood. I'd kind of hoped that you'd sourced some exotic hands with the right diameters...

I collected my my mods together in one mosaic... with a rogue Komandirskie for good measure


----------



## wotsch

Top left is fantastic. The AM bezel goes beautifully with that dial.

Bottom left is also great. That's an unusual edge to the pers184 bezel.


----------



## Draygo

^ Cheers. (Sorry, can't seem to get quoting to work on the iPad.)

Ys, the Pers bezels have a lovely utilitarian style, and very different in virtually every way to the AM one which is pretty elegant.


----------



## luckywatch

Speechless. :smile:


----------



## wotsch

For quite a while now, I've had a particular idea in my head for an Amphibia mod, which was much more ambitious than the bezel swaps and the one case-swap I've done so far. It took quite a while for the various parts to come together, but on Friday the last ones arrived so I was able to spend a happy afternoon tinkering. Before I show you the results, here is what I did.

First of all, the donor watch was a matte-cased 090er from Zenitar on eBay. I've done a few 090 mods, so I wasn't intending on doing another one for a while, but I needed another 090 to get this particular dial:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The first step was to get the strap off, followed by the bezel:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Then off came the back:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...and after removing the rubber gasket and crown stem, out popped the movement, still in the movement ring:


Vostok Amphibia by wotsch2, on Flickr

...leaving me another spare 090 case for a later project:


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

For the particular look I wanted, I didn't want the arrow hour hand, so the hands had to come off:


Vostok Amphibia by wotsch2, on Flickr

The replacement hour and minute hands are Komandirski hands, sourced separately, but the Amphibia second hand was mounted back on:


Vostok Amphibia by wotsch2, on Flickr

For the case, I'd ordered a spare 710 case from Zenitar, which I sent off to be sandblasted to get a smooth matte look (much better than the factory matte finish on the 090 case):


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The crystal had to be pressed back in:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The movement, dial and new hands fit straight in to the new case in the existing movement spacer:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The rotor was mounted back on, and the rubber gasket inserted:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...followed by the case back and securing ring:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

...leaving me with the case, dial and hands combination I'd been wanting:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'd waited quite a while for a Murphy VO1050 bezel to be available, as my other bezels all don't fit a 710 case. Just for fun, I tried out a few bezel combinations, although the final watch was always intended to have a particular insert (which you'll see in my next post). I also tried out an SE bezel and an AM-watches bezel:


Vostok Amphibia 070 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The all of these go well with the matte case and dial, IMO, especially the blue bezel insert, but none were what I had originally had in mind.

In the next post, I'll show you what I had been planning.

-wotsch


----------



## mcb2007

Another great job Wilf , was it a straight swop with the hand or any other work needed to make it fit ?


----------



## luckywatch

Really enjoyed that, great post.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## wotsch

So, here it is, the result of this afternoon's work.

I've always like the look of old Doxa 300T divers watches, but they seem to be pretty pricey and difficult to come by. When I saw that there is a "Soxa" inlay for Seiko replacement bezels, I decided to see if I could mod an Amphibia to get a Doxa look.

As there aren't any Amphibia dials with the crass orange of a Doxa, I decided to go for the look of the black-dialled version, like this one:










The 710 Amphibia case comes closest, as well as the dial in my previous post above. Of course, the Amphibia mod won't be anywhere close to identical, but I think I've got it as close as possible.

So, here we go, I would like to introduce my *"Doxtok mod"*:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The bloke I sent the case to for sandblasting has done a great job and I think the finish is excellent. He even sandblasted the crown's surface for me:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

All surfaces of the case are blasted:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'm pretty chuffed with how it's turned out:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Hope you like it.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

> Another great job Wilf , was it a straight swop with the hand or any other work needed to make it fit ?


 Straight swap. The Komandirski hands go straight on without any work needed.


----------



## mcb2007

Right cheers Wilf looks better than the arrow hand, it's the thing that let's the standard vostok down


----------



## Draygo

Simply splendid!


----------



## wotsch

I've had hardly any time over the summer for fiddling with or even reading much about watches, so it was good to find some time on a sniffly afternoon to get the next mod done.

The base watch arrived some time ago, one of the new dials from meranom:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The various bits and pieces all turned up just before my summer holiday so had to go in the box for a while, until now.

I've amassed quite a few inserts and bezels, too many really, so half the afternoon was spent trying out the different combinations:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Quite striking, I found, was the difference in the look of the watch with the two different bezels - the Boris bezel and the Murphy bezel - even with the same insert. The Boris bezel has quite a fine rim compared to the more imposing one on the Murphy bezel. In my view, the lighter inserts look much better with the Boris bezel with the more subtle rim while the Murphy bezel gives more balance to the darker inserts.

It wasn't an obvious choice, but after much back and forth I settled on the Silver Mariner insert, just beating the two plain silver and black ones. Here's the result:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I think it goes well with the vintage-look brown leather strap. I hope you agree.

Cheers,

-wotsch


----------



## Stan

It would also look good on a bracelet, nice looking watch. :wink:


----------



## SBryantgb

That is perfection, I want to buy one right now. Everything just works visually.


----------



## vinn

all looks good! i would like to try it on one of my watches


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> ...I hope you agree.


I do! The strap looks brilliant (although there are those that think leather on divers is wrong, natch). You've also chosen the right bezel, imho - although before your photo comparison I'd never have expected it.

Altogether a nice job.


----------



## luckywatch

Splendid job. The 2 bezel inserts, bottom left, of main picture look cool as well............. :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Yes, that was the very close second choice, with the Boris bezel. But the dial has a lot going on and the empty bezel was just a little too much of a contrast. Took me quite a while to work out why I liked the silver mariner just a bit better.


----------



## mcb2007

Great minds Wilf

http://


----------



## SBryantgb

I have to get one of these at some point


----------



## Romantic Ape

Really good job, man.


----------



## jsud2002

wotsch said:


> This one was supposed to be my first mod, but I had to order a different case opener to do what I wanted to do and that only arrived yesterday. In my impatience, I went ahead with the 100SE I already had and the 090 from mcb2007 that had arrived much more quickly than expected, with the results above.
> 
> However, this one was the one I had mulled over in my mind all the time I was waiting for it and the various parts to arrive. Here's how it arrived from zenitar (including protective film on the crystal):
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I love the dial on this one, but I really didn't like the polished case, so I'd also ordered a spare matte case at the same time as the watch. First job was to swap cases, which (once the case was opened) turned out to be much easier than expected. Following that, the bezels left over after the first two mods were all tried until I settled on one of the am-watches ones. I am surprised that this one was my favourite, as I'd never have expected the colour to have matched the dial. However, it seems to work, somehow. Finally, the strap choice took a while, but I think I've picked one to match the dial and bezel. What do you think?
> 
> Here is the finished mod:
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> And finally, the paltry lume (maybe it'll be the next modding challenge to do something about that...):
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> So that's the first bout of Amphibia modding done. I'm sure there'll be more to come, as I've had a couple of other ideas along the way and this has been absorbingly fun, but not for a few weeks at least.
> 
> -wotsch


 what a beautiful watch you have totally changed its original appearance I take my hat off to you sir :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch

After selling some of my previous mods (this one, this one and this one), the funds were in for the next project. The donor arrived yesterday:


Vostok Amphibia 120SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

Even without any modding, this is actually a really lovely Amphibia. The sandwich dial is just stunning. However, the 120 case is too small for my tastes, especially the 18mm lug width, and I particularly wanted to get hold of this dial for my next mod. I plan to use the 120 case for a mod for the missus. Hopefully I'll find time at the weekend to do both. Results to follow.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

After a couple of hours tinkering and taking photos, here's the result of my latest project:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

This one started off as the 120SE above, but the movement and dial were transferred to a 100 case that was blasted by a member of a German forum, giving it a wonderful grey-matte look.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The bezel is from pers184, with a specially-requested grey paint.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I've had this bezel for quite a while, waiting for the right case and dial combination. I think I've found it.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I am very chuffed with the result of this one. I've had it on for the afternoon, and I can't stop looking at it. The sandwich dial is amazing. I think it might become one of my favourites.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Hope you like it.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Cheers,

-wotsch


----------



## mcb2007

Yet another great looking watch Wilf, the matte case looks very nice .all in all a nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

wotsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> a few weeks ago I discovered a thread on Vostok Amphibia modding on a German forum (http://uhrforum.de/v...modding-t172217). I'd known about Seiko modding for quite a while but wasn't aware that there is also a nascent Amphibia modding scene. I was fascinated and, being a fan of Vostoks, immediately caught the bug.


 just looked at that thread you mentioned ( yes all 41 pages ) there are some beautiful combinations , I have made a note of a few I would like to attempt myself


----------



## wotsch

A while ago, I presented you my Doxtok mod: here.

One thing bothered me with this one though, and that was that the red second hand didn't go well with the orange on the Soxa inlay. A small thing, but highly irritating.

Well, that had to change. So after an orange second hand was left over after modding an Amphibia for my better half (not quite finished yet, soon to be shown here), the chance came to fix things.

Here then is my modded Mod:


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

That's better!

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Krispy

There are some incredible mods in this thread but that one wins for me so far. Spot on in my book.

Every one has been far more appealing than any Seiko mod I've ever seen. I wish I had the skills, patience, imagination and dexterity to have a go!


----------



## wotsch

jsud2002 said:


> just looked at that thread you mentioned ( yes all 41 pages ) there are some beautiful combinations , I have made a note of a few I would like to attempt myself


 Careful! That's exactly what got me started on this modding lark. :wacko:


----------



## bowie

KrispyDK said:


> There are some incredible mods in this thread but that one wins for me so far. Spot on in my book.
> 
> Every one has been far more appealing than any Seiko mod I've ever seen. I wish I had the skills, patience, imagination and dexterity to have a go!


 me too


----------



## suggsy

> On 2/21/2015 at 23:45, wotsch said:


 Loving the 090, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Some time ago, I came up with the bright idea of making a mod for my long-suffering better half. What better way of making up for spending far too much time fiddling with Amphibias than making an Amphibia just for her? :whistling:

Of course she needs a robust day-to-day mechanical watch with a few small modifications, I hear you cry!

I'd picked up an old 420 on the Bay some time ago, with a nice dial but a broken movement. A new 2409 was ordered from Meranom together with a new set of hands. After 6 weeks waiting, they arrived today. Together with a plain Boris-bezel, a new strap and a couple of hours tinkering, I'm pretty satisfied with the result.


Vostok Amphibia 420 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 420 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 420 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 420 by wotsch2, on Flickr

She likes it too.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## jsud2002

You have managed to amaze me yet again with your mods Wilf well done . You watch ( or should I say your better half watch) looks stunning you have done a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

Thanks. I'm in the good books at the moment [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/default_biggrin.png[/IMG]


----------



## wotsch

Since I did the SE mod in the third and fourth picture in this post here (click), I've been waiting to get my hands on the version with the orange dial. A little while ago, one came up on the sales forum here and I grabbed it (thanks @Faze for a very reasonable deal!).

It didn't look too shabby when it came to me:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

However, I did think that the shiny case took away from the beautiful dial, so something had to be done.

The bead blasted case on my last SE mod had turned out so well (here), that I sent off a new 100 case to the same chap along with a Murphy bezel I had in my box. This time, I asked if the finish could be a little darker, so he treated them for longer with aluminium oxide before finishing them with bead blasting. I think they've come out just right.

The bezel inlay was a problem. A blue one clashed with the orange and silver and black ones just didn't look quite right, especially with the matte case. I didn't want an orange one as the chances of finding a matching orange shade were too slim. Then I found a new source in Poland on the Bay with a gunmetal grey inlay on offer.

So, here's the finished article. I think that the dark matte case and bezel and the plain grey inlay bring out the dial very nicely. I hope you agree:


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Here's the pair:


Vostok Amphibia 100s by wotsch2, on Flickr

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## jsud2002

Awesome work yet again I think the blasted case makes the watch really stand out if you had left it original/shiny then it would have been a little too bling bling .

right choice with Bezel :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> ^^^


 Great work as always! And very good photos also as always :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch

The bezel insert seems not to be everyone's favourite (at least on another forum I posted it on). Do you think this one would be better?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/THE-SCANDI-ONE-GUNMETAL-GREY-SEIKO-BEZEL-INSERT-SKX007-020-W-LUM-DOT-Z-04-X-/301864576060?hash=item464887e43c


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> Do you think this one would be better?


 Certainly quite nice, but possibly a little too busy?


----------



## wotsch

That's what I thought. I like the 'nakedness' of the plain one.


----------



## Draygo

I had forgotten to post my own new mod - although posting immediately after Wotsch is maybe a little ill-advised!

This is my Amphibia PanAm - a movement and dial re-cased into a brushed 710, with an AM-Watches bezel and a Meranom new-style bracelet.


----------



## bowie

Looks very good both look better.


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> Wierd: image not showing...


 I can see it.

That's really nice indeed. I like the black and white dial and hands and the red accents.

How is the bracelet? Is it better than the standard ones that come with the Amphibias?


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> I can see it.
> 
> That's really nice indeed. I like the black and white dial and hands and the red accents.
> 
> How is the bracelet? Is it better than the standard ones that come with the Amphibias?


 Not sure what happened with the image but whatever it was that I did, fixed it :wacko:

Yes, I like the black-edged hands particularly. The new Meranom bracelets are great. They're not screwed links, but they're solid and the whole feel is way better than any other Vostock offering I've ever tried (apart from the 1967). I suspect that they're just the usual pretty good, but generic eBay bracelet with a logo etching option! Oh, and the end links although not solid are an OK fit for the 710 case. Really cheap, too.


----------



## wotsch

Thanks. I think my next mod might be a 710, so I'm thinking hard about that metal meranom bracelet.

I wonder what it would look like bead blasted...


----------



## jsud2002

wotsch said:


> The bezel insert seems not to be everyone's favourite (at least on another forum I posted it on). Do you think this one would be better?


 I think you should leave as is , if you change the bezel it will take your eye away from the orange , the plain bezel you have on now balances everything out


----------



## Foxdog

wotsch said:


> The bezel insert seems not to be everyone's favourite (at least on another forum I posted it on). Do you think this one would be better?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/THE-SCANDI-ONE-GUNMETAL-GREY-SEIKO-BEZEL-INSERT-SKX007-020-W-LUM-DOT-Z-04-X-/301864576060?hash=item464887e43c


 No! keep the plain one its great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion

One up on eBay, looks great.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL-VOSTOK-AMPHIBIAN-31-JEWELS-AUTOMATIC-WATCH-ON-QUALITY-HEAVY-SHARKMESH-/262307528352?hash=item3d12bf3ea0:g:3gAAAOSwPc9Wz6eM

what would be a fair offer and us this a watch that I should consider for regular use?... Reliable? Robust?


----------



## deano1956

hi

I am in awe of all of the mods, work , and how different the watches look before and after, but the last one really pops and looks like it was made like that!,

deano


----------



## Lampoc

Jonesinamillion said:


> One up on eBay, looks great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL-VOSTOK-AMPHIBIAN-31-JEWELS-AUTOMATIC-WATCH-ON-QUALITY-HEAVY-SHARKMESH-/262307528352?hash=item3d12bf3ea0:g:3gAAAOSwPc9Wz6eM
> 
> what would be a fair offer and us this a watch that I should consider for regular use?... Reliable? Robust?


 That's just a standard Amphibia (about £35 brand new from Meranom.com) with a mesh strap fitted. Definitely an excellent watch for everyday use though.


----------



## wotsch

Here's my latest mod. This is the first time I've tried to fit Seiko hands to an Amphibia. The Seiko hour hand has a slightly larger hole than the Amphibia hour hand (1.5mm vs. 1.4mm), so I had to carefully squeeze the rim a bit to get it to fit. It was worth the effort though, cos I think the hands really suit the 512 dial.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I actually have other plans for this combination of hands and dial, but the case isn't ready yet. Since I wanted to see how the hands and dial go together, I put them in a 710 case with a pers184 bezel. I have other plans for this case too, but I'm waiting for a movement to arrive from meranom. So this could be called an interims mod.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The bezel is one of pers184's latest designs, which slopes up from the edges. It's great.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The Seiko hands are great and glow much better than Amphibia hands.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I tried out my new Raynox macro conversion lens while I was at it.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Excellent piece of kit, the Raynox.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'm pleased with the afternoon's work.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## bowie

Great work done on the watch the hands look super.


----------



## wotsch

The combination of 512 dial, Seiko hands and the 710 case above (click) turned out well, but wasn't the result I had planned for the dial and hands. Rather, I'd planned them to be part of a an idea I'd had for a while - a "Stealth Amphibia".

The parts for that idea were together this week, so I swapped over the innards and here it is:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The 100 case has been PVD-coated, along with a pers184 bezel I had lying around:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Originally, I had thought this would go well with a camouflage strap, but that didn't look right so I put it on a black leather strap:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The strap had a steel buckle, which of course had to be swapped for a black one:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

It's black all over:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I've not had a black watch before, and it's an unusual look, but I think I like it:









Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

What do you think?

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Krispy

Excellent work.

Excellent pictures too, as usual. I'd love to know how you set up and light your photos...and where you get your straps from!


----------



## Robden

That's nice.

I have some bits on order for a couple of mods that I thought of. But now I fear they may have already been done or at least very close to. And here's me thinking that they are my ideas. Mind you, what I have in mind and what turns out will probably be completely different.

Rob....


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> What do you think?


 I think 'awesome and splendid!'

Great, inspiring work as we've come to expect!


----------



## bowie

wow that looks super


----------



## wotsch

Krispy said:


> I'd love to know how you set up and light your photos...and where you get your straps from!


 I use a Canon 350D, which is quite long in the tooth these days, with a Sigma 18-200mm zoom and I use manual focus mode. I have a polarisation filer on the lens, which cuts down the reflections, and I always take the photos with a 10s delay, which avoids any vibrations after pressing the shutter button. I use a simple light tent, which came with two lights and was pretty cheap off ebay:









Light Tent by wotsch2, on Flickr

Then it's just a matter of a little bit of photoshopping to remove any dust specks and to adjust the exposure, highlights and shadows.

I get my straps from http://www.uhrenarmband-versand.de/. Usually I go for the Meyhofer straps.


----------



## Krispy

Nice one, thanks for the info.

I've a light tent and lights which I've not yet used...must pull my finger out and give it a go!

Thanks for the straps tip too, I've used that store a lot, they're known as Watchbandcenter over here.


----------



## wotsch

Krispy said:


> .. they're known as Watchbandcenter over here.


 Ah, I never noticed they had an English version of the website, with a poorly translated English name :laugh:


----------



## wotsch

After transplanting the 512 dial into the black Amphibia, I had the 710 case and pers184 bezel left over. I also had plans for this one and the last few parts for this arrived yesterday. As it was a rainy day today, I had time to get this one finished too.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

This one didn't come from a base watch, rather all of the parts were sourced separately. The case and movement individually from meranom, the 647 dial from favinov, Seiko hands from dagaz and a Komandirskie second hand from my box of bits.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Looks good on the camouflage strap I'd originally intended for the black Amphibia.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The after-market dial glows beautifully.









Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Quite a modding weekend.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Lampoc

That looks great. I'd be interested to know how you get the Seiko hands to fit?


----------



## wotsch

Lampoc said:


> That looks great. I'd be interested to know how you get the Seiko hands to fit?


 The diameter of the hole on the Seiko hour hand is 0.1mm wider than that of the Amphibia hour hand, so it needs to be slightly squeezed to make it fit. The Seiko minute hands fit without modification.

I picked up a great tip on a German forum on how to work the Seiko hour hand. The tool to use is one of these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Am-tech-R0281-Pin-Vice-4-Piece/dp/B00J9NX8N0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462200265&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Am-Tech+4+St%C3%BCck+Pin+Vice+Set%2C+R0281

I use the second largest vice, gradually close the grips until they close around the rim on the back of the hour hand below the hole and then gradually squeeze some more to until it fits the Amphibia. From the back, the rim is no longer perfectly round, but you don't see that at all from the front.

I've done it twice now, it's quite straightforward and opens up a whole world of after-market or original Seiko hands for use on our Amphibia mods [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/default_biggrin.png[/IMG]

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## miroman

Just for fun - torn the dial 180 degrees. No need to cut the dial feet, as they are diametral opposite.










As I didn't have gilt Amphibia hands, I put Komandirskie set, but looks nice though 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## pauluspaolo

wotsch said:


> Here's my latest mod. This is the first time I've tried to fit Seiko hands to an Amphibia. The Seiko hour hand has a slightly larger hole than the Amphibia hour hand (1.5mm vs. 1.4mm), so I had to carefully squeeze the rim a bit to get it to fit. It was worth the effort though, cos I think the hands really suit the 512 dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I actually have other plans for this combination of hands and dial, but the case isn't ready yet. Since I wanted to see how the hands and dial go together, I put them in a 710 case with a pers184 bezel. I have other plans for this case too, but I'm waiting for a movement to arrive from meranom. So this could be called an interims mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The bezel is one of pers184's latest designs, which slopes up from the edges. It's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The Seiko hands are great and glow much better than Amphibia hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I tried out my new Raynox macro conversion lens while I was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Excellent piece of kit, the Raynox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I'm pleased with the afternoon's work.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Does anyone know where I'd get a bezel like this from? Also I'd be interested in a set of the fat Amphibia hands - as on the orange dialed watch at the top of the page - I've looked on Meranom for the bezel & hands but can't see any for sale. Many thanks for any help offered


----------



## jsud2002

bezels are bought from Boris on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-bezel-to-Vostok-Amphibian-watches-without-insert-bos-/291746727608?hash=item43ed75c6b8:g5UAAOSwc3ZUnwlr

bezel inserts can be bought from Dagaz in HK http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/12255?page=1

also these inserts will fit http://stores.ebay.co.uk/One-Second-Closer?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

this is a very useful thread to read http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/98560-modding-a-vostok-amphibia-resources-tips-and-tricks/

hope this helps :thumbsup:

John


----------



## jsud2002

This Boctok wasnt getting much wearing as I wasnt completely happy with the dial so rather than sell it I decided to change its appearance. This is my first time stripping a watch so I was very nervous but with help and advice from @Bruce and @wotsch seeing as though I had an empty house for a while I attempted the transformation today.

From this









to this










I am very happy with my efforts :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> This Boctok wasnt getting much wearing as I wasnt completely happy with the dial so rather than sell it I decided to change its appearance. This is my first time stripping a watch so I was very nervous but with help and advice from @Bruce and @wotsch seeing as though I had an empty house for a while I attempted the transformation today.
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with my efforts :thumbsup:


 well done John :clap:


----------



## Krispy

Great effort @jsud2002 !!

I've been tempted to do the same with some of mine as the parts seem very interchangeable. How did you find removing / replacing the hands? What did you use?


----------



## jsud2002

I found it ok actually think I may have been lucky everything just fell into place for me. To remove I used a set of levers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/300723525342

and to put back on I used https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/190748913571


----------



## wotsch

pauluspaolo said:


> Does anyone know where I'd get a bezel like this from? Also I'd be interested in a set of the fat Amphibia hands - as on the orange dialed watch at the top of the page - I've looked on Meranom for the bezel & hands but can't see any for sale.


 The bezel is from a WUS user called pers184. He sells his bezels now and then on eBay.

The Amphibia hands you mentioned are only used on Meranom's SE models and don't seem to be available individually 



jsud2002 said:


> I am very happy with my efforts


 So you should be. Very nice result. I much prefer the scuba dude dial to the original one.


----------



## bf76

wotsch said:


> The bezel is from a WUS user called pers184. He sells his bezels now and then on eBay.


 Hi gents, newcomer here.

I've had some Amphibias in the past, mostly soviets and was pleased with them. My scuba dude was russian and it took some divings and stood great.

One of the first things to change is the bezel. I've bought the bezel and some seiko bezel inserts and that changed the look of the watch dramatically. I also have one pers bezels, but wasn't too impressed with its fit and finish. I probably had one of the first batches he made. They've probably improved.

Lots of good Amphibias around here. Congrats to all!


----------



## bowie

Not much of a mod received this from Mike watchzone and I don't like NATOs got a s/s bracelet and a see through back from Poland.


----------



## wotsch

Recently, meranom started offering stainless steel replacement crowns for the Amphibia. I received a couple a few days ago and swapped them on to a couple of my mods. They're much, much nicer than the usual pressed crowns and I think I'll be using them for all of my future mods.

Here are a few photos:


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr

A subtle, but worthwhile upgrade:


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr


Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Robden

wotsch said:


> Recently, meranom started offering stainless steel replacement crowns for the Amphibia. I received a couple a few days ago and swapped them on to a couple of my mods. They're much, much nicer than the usual pressed crowns and I think I'll be using them for all of my future mods.
> 
> Here are a few photos:
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> A subtle, but worthwhile upgrade:
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meranom Amphibia Crown by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Very nice Wilf. I'm gonna get me a couple of them as well.

Rob....


----------



## Lampoc

wotsch said:


> Recently, meranom started offering stainless steel replacement crowns for the Amphibia. I received a couple a few days ago and swapped them on to a couple of my mods. They're much, much nicer than the usual pressed crowns and I think I'll be using them for all of my future mods.Cheers,
> -wotsch


 They look miles better.


----------



## Draygo

I also ordered a few but haven't quite got around to fitting them! A distinct improvement (although until I knew they were available, I wasn't super unhappy with the originals!)


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> ...although until I knew they were available, I wasn't super unhappy with the originals!


 Me neither, especially after bead blasting, but the new ones are definitely a step up.


----------



## WRENCH

wotsch said:


> Me neither, especially after bead blasting, but the new ones are definitely a step up.


 Huge improvement.


----------



## Robden

Taking off the outer casing on the previous ones was an improvement but these are better and a better shape as well.


----------



## WRENCH

One of those crowns would finish off my humble mod.


----------



## mitadoc

Great mods. I am impressed.


----------



## wotsch

Unfortunately, although his bezels are some of my favourites, I cannot recommend the bezel maker pers184 any more and would recommend you to take notice of the following thread on WUS:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f63/bad-experience-pers84-3443842.html

-wotsch


----------



## WRENCH

If it's of any interest, I've always got my bezels from Boris, and inserts from various ebay sellers.

I recently got a bezel here.http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/zavar011/

And an insert here.http://www.dlwwatches.com/

Both good fit and quality,communication etc.


----------



## Robden

These mods are buggers aren't they? :taz: Don't really know why we do them.(Must like it I suppose). Buy a watch then double the price by buying mods plus shipping.

Then try to sell them so we can do another and end up selling for a big loss.

Got one in the sales section at the moment. Owes me about £100 but can't even sell it for £55.

Still, I won't learn. I'll carry on doing it...........mind you, it keeps me off the streets. 

Rob....


----------



## damo08

robden said:


> These mods are buggers aren't they? :taz: Don't really know why we do them.(Must like it I suppose). Buy a watch then double the price by buying mods plus shipping.
> 
> Then try to sell them so we can do another and end up selling for a big loss.
> 
> Got one in the sales section at the moment. Owes me about £100 but can't even sell it for £55.
> 
> Still, I won't learn. I'll carry on doing it...........mind you, it keeps me off the streets.
> 
> Rob....


 I bet you don't do it for the money though, it's just a hobby..

It's kind of like when your a kid and you get given them Interchangeable watch sets which has the different coloured bezels and straps.

*

*


----------



## WRENCH

robden said:


> These mods are buggers aren't they? :taz: Don't really know why we do them.(Must like it I suppose). Buy a watch then double the price by buying mods plus shipping.
> 
> Then try to sell them so we can do another and end up selling for a big loss.
> 
> Got one in the sales section at the moment. Owes me about £100 but can't even sell it for £55.
> 
> Still, I won't learn. I'll carry on doing it...........mind you, it keeps me off the streets.
> 
> Rob....


 Life's about enjoying what you do. Beer ends up going down the toilet, a new cars worth half what you paid for it when it's three years old, and nothing depreciates faster than a laptop, and I bet you get fifty quids worth of enjoyment out of modding a Vostok. I do. Better than going to the Turf Accountant. :teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH

Don't know if this look is working. What do you think?


----------



## Robden

WRENCH said:


> Don't know if this look is working. What do you think?


 Not for me I'm afraid........sorry. But I think you know. That's why you're asking. When it works? You just know.

Rob....


----------



## Krispy

wotsch said:


> Unfortunately, although his bezels are some of my favourites, I cannot recommend the bezel maker pers184 any more and would recommend you to take notice of the following thread on WUS:
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f63/bad-experience-pers84-3443842.html
> 
> -wotsch


 I've removed pers184 from your pinned resources topic. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## WRENCH

robden said:


> Not for me I'm afraid........sorry. But I think you know. That's why you're asking. When it works? You just know.
> 
> Rob....


 Your right. I think I'll try a change of strap. See if that does anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

WRENCH said:


> Your right. I think I'll try a change of strap. See if that does anything. :thumbsup:


 Stuck it on a one piece Kobold, looks better.


----------



## Robden

WRENCH said:


> Stuck it on a one piece Kobold, looks better.


 This is my opinion only, right?

Yeah it looks better than it did but if using a bezel without anything on it, why not try just a smooth plain s/s one or even a brushed one?

As I say, just my opinion.

Rob....


----------



## WRENCH

robden said:


> This is my opinion only, right?
> 
> Yeah it looks better than it did but if using a bezel without anything on it, why not try just a smooth plain s/s one or even a brushed one?
> 
> As I say, just my opinion.
> 
> Rob....


 Got those already, too many Vostoks, and idle fingers is my problem. If I started making my own, on the lathe, things would really ￼get out of hand. :thumbs_up:

Coin edge?


----------



## Robden

WRENCH said:


> Got those already, too many Vostoks, and idle fingers is my problem. If I started making my own, on the lathe, things would really ￼get out of hand. :thumbs_up:
> 
> Coin edge?


 Could work! What if it was a coin edge but as wide as the other bezel? Don't even know if such a thing exists or could be made. Then again it may still look wrong.


----------



## Robden

Looking again, I wonder if an 060 or 090 case would work better with the original modded bezel. That way the bezel may

stand out more as there will be more case behind it to show off its features.

Rob....


----------



## wotsch

After the last bits and pieces arrived this afternoon, I couldn't wait to put this one together so I spent the evening neglecting the missus and fiddling about with my latest mod.

This one is a 710SE from Meranom which, to be honest, didn't really need modding as it is one of his best IMO. However, I had a few ideas how to improve it, and here are the results:


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

Compared to some of my recent mods, this one hasn't had that much done, but the result is a changed watch.


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

The bezel and insert are from Dr. Seikostain on eBay. I particularly like the chunky coined bezel and the subtle gunmetal grey insert colour.


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

As seems to be the usual recently, I had the case bead-blasted for a smooth, matte finish. This time I also sent one of Meranom's after-market steel straps and the bezel for the same treatment.


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

Overall, I'm very happy with the finish. No need for one of the new steel crowns on this one, as the one it came with is perfect (also bead-blasted).


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

I love the dial on this. Apparently it's metal and it has a great finish and pressed numerals.


Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

I hope you like it. I do.

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## WRENCH

wotsch said:


> I hope you like it. I do.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy

That looks really good and those are some great pictures. Is that a white second hand?

The bead blasting all over really makes it though, I wish I knew someone who could do that.

Oh, and I love the bezel and insert too!

:notworthy:


----------



## jsud2002

The matt finish done by bead blasting on case bezel and strap looks amazing , However I am not a lover of the insert ... Sorry


----------



## wotsch

Krispy said:


> Is that a white second hand?


 Yep. That's the stock one from this SE. Meranom did a good job on this one!



jsud2002 said:


> I am not a lover of the insert ... Sorry


 No problem. I was to and fro about it this evening but settled on it for the grey colour. However, I think I found a better grey one for the watch and ordered one this evening. It'll take a few weeks, but I'll be trying it out and posting some pics of that for comparison.


----------



## mitadoc

Recently bought that 22mm wide rubber band.

Now waiting for a white Amphibia to arrive and couple.

Cheers


----------



## wotsch

That is quite a strap.


----------



## Arvac

wotsch said:


> After the last bits and pieces arrived this afternoon, I couldn't wait to put this one together so I spent the evening neglecting the missus and fiddling about with my latest mod.
> 
> This one is a 710SE from Meranom which, to be honest, didn't really need modding as it is one of his best IMO. However, I had a few ideas how to improve it, and here are the results:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Compared to some of my recent mods, this one hasn't had that much done, but the result is a changed watch.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The bezel and insert are from Dr. Seikostain on eBay. I particularly like the chunky coined bezel and the subtle gunmetal grey insert colour.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> As seems to be the usual recently, I had the case bead-blasted for a smooth, matte finish. This time I also sent one of Meranom's after-market steel straps and the bezel for the same treatment.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with the finish. No need for one of the new steel crowns on this one, as the one it came with is perfect (also bead-blasted).
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I love the dial on this. Apparently it's metal and it has a great finish and pressed numerals.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I hope you like it. I do.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Amazing results!
Congratulations for your awesome work on Amphibias. I became huge fan of the brand because of your photos.
Vostok should send you a check for your excellent promotion!
©


----------



## Arvac

710783 mod ©


----------



## Draygo

Arvac said:


> 710783 mod ©


 A Dr Seikosian bezel and insert? Nice. Great complement to the strap. Brushed case or bead-blasted?


----------



## Arvac

Draygo said:


> A Dr Seikosian bezel and insert? Nice. Great complement to the strap. Brushed case or bead-blasted?


 Thanks, Draygo.

Insert from Dr. Seikostein, bezel from zavar011 (ebay). I prefer the quality of Dr. Seikostein bezels, but I thing that they are huge for the ministry case.
The case is polished, it is just the diffused light (I used a plain A4 since I haven't a diffuser yet!).
©


----------



## wotsch

Arvac said:


> 710783 mod ©


 That is really nice, congratulations. Is that your first mod?

Where did you get the strap?

(Oh, and thank you for your compliments)


----------



## Arvac

wotsch said:


> That is really nice, congratulations. Is that your first mod?
> 
> Where did you get the strap?
> 
> (Oh, and thank you for your compliments)


 You are welcome!
Thank you for your comment. This is actually my last mod, but only 3 or 4 are final. I will post some pics when I will manage to get decent shots!
You can find this strap here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201368797242?var=500561044583&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

(Please excuse my english. I can't edit my posts)


----------



## Arvac

Here is a 090486 mod



©


----------



## Draygo

Arvac said:


> Insert from Dr. Seikostein, bezel from zavar011 (ebay). I prefer the quality of Dr. Seikostein bezels, but I thing that they are huge for the ministry case.
> The case is polished, it is just the diffused light (I used a plain A4 since I haven't a diffuser yet!).


 Well the diffusing certainly worked! :wink: Looks great anyway. I have a Dr S bezel on a 710 case and deliberately went for his big deep one with knurled edge. It is, as you say, huge. But I like it


----------



## WRENCH

Planet Caspian Sea.


----------



## jsud2002

Just read this thread again from the begining as I have an urge to mod a vostok. I have owned a few in the past and regret parting with them.

Very difficult deciding which base model to start with , I want a 22mm lug so looking at either the 100 without crown guard or the 110 with guard.

I have managed to source a family member that is willing to bead blast the case for me , off to Ebay and meranom website now to start pricing parts up like watch, bezel and maybe their new crown .

Seeing as the last post on here was 2016 I was wondering if anyone had any new Vostok mods to add .


----------



## WRENCH

jsud2002 said:


> Seeing as the last post on here was 2016 I was wondering if anyone had any new Vostok mods to add .


 I've got 2 left. Nothing special.


----------



## Yanto

Apologies for jumping in. Just ordered this Amphibia 100842 for a first mod project. Only looking to change bezel, insert and put on a strap. 
Can I ask where people are buying their parts please? I've looked on One Second Closer, AM Watches and DLW. 
Also is it possible to use Seiko bezel and inserts on an Amphibia please? If so which do I look for?

Cheers in advance


----------



## jsud2002

Yanto said:


> Can I ask where people are buying their parts please? I've looked on One Second Closer, AM Watches and DLW.
> Also is it possible to use Seiko bezel and inserts on an Amphibia please? If so which do I look for?
> 
> Cheers in advance


 As far as I am aware A seiko bezel will not fit a vostok watch , but if for example you bought a bezel from OSC then a seiko bezel insert will fit you need a bezel for a skx007 .

Another alternative is to buy a bezel from Meranom

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/bezels/


----------



## Yanto

jsud2002 said:


> As far as I am aware A seiko bezel will not fit a vostok watch , but if for example you bought a bezel from OSC then a seiko bezel insert will fit you need a bezel for a skx007 .
> 
> Another alternative is to buy a bezel from Meranom
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/bezels/


 Great information. Many thanks really appreciate it. Time to shop!


----------



## Hurb

wotsch said:


> ...and a wrist shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> This could be one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> -wotsch


 Love this one !!


----------



## it'salivejim

Hurb said:


> Love this one !!


 Not long now


----------



## NOTSHARP

I am still playing with these.

Copper plated 420



020 Big Triangle



120 Black Field



120



150 Copper plated bezel



710



Steve.


----------



## Dimitry

wotsch said:


> After the last bits and pieces arrived this afternoon, I couldn't wait to put this one together so I spent the evening neglecting the missus and fiddling about with my latest mod.
> 
> This one is a 710SE from Meranom which, to be honest, didn't really need modding as it is one of his best IMO. However, I had a few ideas how to improve it, and here are the results:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Compared to some of my recent mods, this one hasn't had that much done, but the result is a changed watch.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The bezel and insert are from Dr. Seikostain on eBay. I particularly like the chunky coined bezel and the subtle gunmetal grey insert colour.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> As seems to be the usual recently, I had the case bead-blasted for a smooth, matte finish. This time I also sent one of Meranom's after-market steel straps and the bezel for the same treatment.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with the finish. No need for one of the new steel crowns on this one, as the one it came with is perfect (also bead-blasted).
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I love the dial on this. Apparently it's metal and it has a great finish and pressed numerals.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I hope you like it. I do.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 The best mods of the Vostok. Do you sell your mods?



wotsch said:


> After the last bits and pieces arrived this afternoon, I couldn't wait to put this one together so I spent the evening neglecting the missus and fiddling about with my latest mod.
> 
> This one is a 710SE from Meranom which, to be honest, didn't really need modding as it is one of his best IMO. However, I had a few ideas how to improve it, and here are the results:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Compared to some of my recent mods, this one hasn't had that much done, but the result is a changed watch.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The bezel and insert are from Dr. Seikostain on eBay. I particularly like the chunky coined bezel and the subtle gunmetal grey insert colour.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> As seems to be the usual recently, I had the case bead-blasted for a smooth, matte finish. This time I also sent one of Meranom's after-market steel straps and the bezel for the same treatment.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with the finish. No need for one of the new steel crowns on this one, as the one it came with is perfect (also bead-blasted).
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I love the dial on this. Apparently it's metal and it has a great finish and pressed numerals.
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710SE by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> I hope you like it. I do.
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 The best mods of the Vostok. Do you sell your mods?


----------

